# Erie Bound



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Heading out the door in a few minutes. Haven't decided where to go yet either Avon or Rocky River. Whichever watch out Eyes I'm a comin after you! :T


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck, today is turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sure was a good day today by golly. I hope you guys did well. The fish sure were hungry early!!!!!

CG


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Just got back , took a long time but I got my 6 fish. 3 wh bass 3 drum lost 3 eyes & got 6 - 1-16' 3 - 18" 1 - 20" & 1 - 26" . 20jets 120 - 200ft back & 30jets 100 - 120 baqck . 100 ft out planer. 1.7 - 1.9 mph color did not matter stinger med. sz spoons . Buddy gotr 7 a little east of me & deeper water,maybe 1/3 mile from wreck ?. I was by the wreck & trolled back to ramp. Still feel like I'm in the boat rockin'.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

great job where did you go out of? Sounds like you'll be haven walleye for dinner!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Put boat in at Avon lake ramp. Headed east to Avon Point. Trolled around by the wreck.There's a small white buoy by it also people usually fish there either anchored perching or drifting / trolling eyes. & sometimes anchored scuba diving. Trolled north /south in general area then trolled back toward ramp til I limited. Fished today [ smallmouth- :S ] guy before me at ramp caught 2 fish Ohio eyes. Saw'em at bait shop, some charter captains dropped fish off to have cleaned so I peeked into some coolers. Oh boy ,my eyes look like spikes compared to most of the fish I could see. I comforted my ego by saying "they put all the big ones on top to impress anyone peeking" .Wish I knew where those guys are trolling !!!  sharp hooks/sore jaws


----------

